# 1969 gto judge restoration



## chris69judge (Jan 5, 2017)

hey just bought a 1969 gto judge documented and numbers matching off a family friend. car is in need of restoration with the ugliest areas being the rear quarters, rain gutters and trunk lid filler piece im located in massachusetts and was wondering if anyone knows any reliable resto shops or anyone i could get some insight from in my area currently i have the car stripped with the body ready to come off for media blasting


----------



## chris69judge (Jan 5, 2017)

more pics


----------



## chris69judge (Jan 5, 2017)

some more pics


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I assume you already know of the wonderful Pontiac supplier in Spotford, NH, _Ames Performance_. Not only do they have body and mechanical parts, but I've found they have a very knowledgeable tech dept. 

Here's a link: 
Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Being up in your area, they may have a listing of reputable shops.

Great find on your discovery of a real _Judge_! You have your work cut out for you but it will all be worth it. Best of luck.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm in the middle of exactly what you are beginning. My judge was in similar condition so I feel your pain. Lol. If you need any help or advice concerning which company to buy your sheet metal from, I can let u know what we went through, both good and bad. Just let me know. There are plenty of knowledgeable and helpful people on this forum. Good luck with your restoration.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Like the color, nice purchase.

Just out of curiosity. What is the story on the replacement stripes and Judge decal? Was the car repainted at some point? With the Keystone's, looks 1970's era, but the aluminum slots fit right in that era as well. Always liked Keystone's better on Mopars for some reason, aluminum slots always looked good on anything. :thumbsup:

I don't know if you care to travel, but my brother found a garage run by what he calls "older guys" in their 50's & 60's who work on old cars from tune-ups to full restoration. They work on his '57 Caddy. They don't pressure you and give you options as what to do, and do a pay as they go (or what you can afford) rather then get hit with a huge bill. My brother likes these guys a lot and they seem to do good work - and my brother is fussy.

My brother lives in the N. Kingston, RI area, but not sure where the shop is that does his work. Send me a PM if you would like me to ask him for the name and where they are located.


----------



## chris69judge (Jan 5, 2017)

ya pontiac jim the original stripes were painted over you can see them now as the paint has faded and flaked from the respray. yes definetly 70s era. has mickey thompson valve covers from that era aswell definetly some work done to it in the late 70s early 80s i bought it off a family friend whos had the car since 85 he bought it while on spring break in florida and drove it home


----------



## chris69judge (Jan 5, 2017)

ya its a little over whelming right now but im just gonna take my time with it im planning on taking a ride to ames performance next weekend to pick up some stuff i need so i can save on the oversized shipping


----------



## chris69judge (Jan 5, 2017)

this was from the previous owner back in 85 when he first bought it


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

chris69judge said:


> this was from the previous owner back in 85 when he first bought it


Excellent, traction bars and all! Don't know what your plans are for the car, but I would try to keep the appearance of the late '70-early 80's look as it unto itself represents an era in muscle cars and the add-ons/mods that were made back then - influenced by the hot rod magazines of the day. Restorations are great, but adding a unique flavor makes it distinguishable from the other restorations when you show it - plus it is part of the car's history.


----------

